# Two new digital portfolios



## hernandezmarzal (Jun 9, 2005)

Hello everybody!
This is my first post, and i hope thje first of a long long list of them
My name's Francisco Hernandez. I am beginner into digital photography.
I try to learn as much as i can,specially on these kind of forums where you cand find so useful advices and meet interesting people.
Here are two of my websites i am currently working on...
First is:
http://www.hernandezmarzal.com
Is my place where i put my digital works..
I made the site with macromedia flash, and i try to update everytime i have a breaktime.
All shoots were made with finepix s2pro ( i'm trying my best to save money for a nikon d2x, my budget is poor ),but i am happy with the capabilities of that camera.

Other site is this:
http://www.pinturadeluz.com

Is NOT finished...almost all sections are empty but nowadays a image gallery can be seen in there...(go only to the english version)
It's about the kind of pictures i like to shot..let's say "artistic"..with the shutter opened for long exposures and using colored lights..
I hope you will like...
Well.....hope you will like the shoots
Any advice or suggestion is welcome!
(Also any english lesson too):blushing:


----------

